# WeeFoal 38 **with pics**



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 13, 2012)

Just did Spectacular Cinnamon Spice, aka Pebbles, and this is what I got, I see 2 lines which is positive, says not to compare line colors as they both have seperate functions....Im gonna say yes, what do you think....???












Pebbbles..






Quicksilver New Red Ferrari..aka Rocky

Sire


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2012)

Can we see a pic of the mumma to be?

I can't tell properly by the picture.... test looks to be 2 sqaures hoping she is in foal for you





good luck!


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 13, 2012)

2 lines, one is visable the other is faint, Im not sure now...I dont usually use the early tests, maybe I will just have to tease her and see...I dont like breeding so far into summer here, its so hot for the next season foals, Like to have all of them on the ground before it hits, 100+ here...May is even pushing it, June and Cricket still hasnt foaled, but then again thought was a different stallion, sometimes I confuse myself..lol :/


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm no help either - never use tests, but want to say that Pebbles is a very pretty girl and Daddy is a very handsome boy!





Keeping my fingers that she is in foal for you.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 14, 2012)

Hate to say it but it's a crap shot with weefoal38. I used 6 tests last year, four mares tested positive (they have all foaled in March) and 2 tested negative, Right now I'm watching the two 'non-pregnant' mares on MareWatchers. They are at days 300 and 305



Weefoal 38 results for both of them were negative, but they never came back in heat, so I retested one with weefoal 120 and got a positive result! At that point I just assumed the other mare was positive too, and she was. I do not trust the 38 day test when the result is negative. That being said, it has been my experience that when the result comes out positive, it is a real result. It is just the negative results that can be wrong sometimes.

I would say your mare is preggers.


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope so too, she is not the easiest to breed, not by getting preggers but just in general, I love the Orion bloodlines, and her foals are beautiful...she would be the only one in the wild never to foal lol unless someone was there, to hold her..



...

I will however probably do another test later, just to be really sure, but as of yet she has not come back in...So I think my breeding for next year has ended, total of 5...anymore is too, much lol I trade off mares yearly..


----------



## raine (Jun 14, 2012)

_I have used them in the past and i would say it looks like a yes to me, I know what you mean about the heat, its so hot here at the moment and will be getting hotter .I would much rather my foals all be here by now. I Iike winter babys then i can put their cute little coats on..im so sad lol_


----------



## Bonny (Jun 14, 2012)

weerunner said:


> Hate to say it but it's a crap shot with weefoal38. I used 6 tests last year, four mares tested positive (they have all foaled in March) and 2 tested negative, Right now I'm watching the two 'non-pregnant' mares on MareWatchers. They are at days 300 and 305
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, Amanda. I tested wee foal 38 for wee foal company. After 8 tests using the same urine sample, I got 4 positives and 4 negatives. Vet confirmed that mare in foal at 90 days by US and she did foal on time



Wee foal 38 seems to stain the test area as shown in the picture you posted. I figure 120 is much more reliable. IF i had to guess I would also say yes in foal


----------

